# cherish or appreciate



## ttttr

Het Engelse is:
`We want to stay in this neighbourhood which we cherish so much`

Mijn vriendin heeft ´cherish´ met ´lief hebben´ vertaald:
`Wij willen blijven in deze buurt die wij zo lief hebben´

Mij persoonlijk komt `lief hebben` iets kinderachtig voor.
Hebben jullie er mischien een betere vertaling voor? Mijn woordenboek doet idd de zelfde voorstel als nederlandse vertaling.

In het engels zou het woord ´appreciate´ volgens mij ook goed kunnen in deze zin.
Ik zou er dus b.v. in het Nederlands schrijven:
´Wij willen blijven in een buurt die wij zo waarderen.` 

Zou ´waarderen´ een goede vertaling voor ´appreciate´ zijn, of kan er een beter woord kunnen worden gebruikt? Of toch weer terug naar ´lief hebben´?


----------



## Suehil

'Liefhebben' klinkt eigenlijk veel beter dan het oorspronkelijk Engels; 'cherish' is niet normaal gesproken iets wat je met een buurt doet - het gebruik ervan in het Engels is eigenaardig, om het zachtjes uit te drukken.


----------



## Jogou

Ik zou "cherish" in dit verband met "koesteren" vertalen...
Klinkt ouderwets, maar ja...

Jogou


----------



## Timidinho

Ik zat zelf ook al aan _koesteren_ te denken inderdaad.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Een buurt _koesteren _of _liefhebben _kan in principe wel, maar is niet erg gebruikelijk. Behalve indien het om een literaire vertaling gaat, zou ik kiezen voor _houden van. _Dat klinkt het meest natuurlijk.

"Wij willen blijven in deze buurt/in deze buurt blijven -
waarvan wij zo veel houden/waar wij zo veel van houden."


----------



## Suehil

Het gebruik van 'cherish'  voor een buurt is net zo ongebruikelijk als 'koesteren' en klinkt net so min natuurlijk.  Een goede vertaling dus.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ik zeg niet dat _koesteren_ een slechte vertaling is, alleen dat _houden van_ naar mijn smaak passender is. Je mag best een beetje afwijken van de brontekst wanneer deze vreemde formuleringen bevat.


----------

